
Google To Take Chrome Out Of Beta  - raju
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/10/google-takes-chrome-out-of-beta/
======
pxlpshr
Just out of curiosity, when are they going to take Gmail out of beta? I mean
seriously, it's been 4 years for crying out loud...

And while they're at it, do something with Grand Central already cause it's
freakin' great... but yet another stalled service Google hastily acquired and
has done nothing with. I don't even have invites to give to countless other
friends seeking access.

------
josefresco
"The Google’s open source browser has a number of eager customers, including
OEMs who can’t offer the browser until it is in full release"

Considering how much bullshit is attached to the 'beta' tags these days,
especially when it comes to Google I have a hard time believing this.

So let's say the OEM has a requirement that they don't ship 'beta' software.
Google just says "it's not beta" and whamo! They can ship it.

Is there any real actual tangible difference between a Google product that is
beta/not?

~~~
skalpelis
I'd wager the case is that they'de be required to provide support if the
product is out of beta.

------
asnyder
That's unfortunate, considering how unstable it is. There's one issue in
particular that's extremely frustrating. Say you have multiple monitors, in my
case I have 4, 2 of which are attached via a USB2DVI adapter. Every time I
start Google Chrome all my screens will flicker and reset their settings,
leaving me to have to redefine my monitors and their positions. It boggles my
mind that Chrome needs to interface with the monitors at all, and oddly enough
I've only experienced this issue with Chrome.

------
pchristensen
That was quick!

~~~
raju
That was essentially the reason I found this interesting. Considering (as
another comment correctly states) Gmail has been in Beta for 4 years. Google
almost singlehandedly started the "perpetual beta" mantra, and suddenly,
Chrome, which happens to be a complex piece of software, is out of beta.

Makes me think... Why?

~~~
johns
Chrome has been in development since spring of 2006. It has been around much
longer than it has been public.

------
puffythefish
Are they going to come out with a Mac version first?

~~~
unalone
I wish. But probably not.

